# switched power



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm trying to use the 3-pin plug that is for the smoker's package to get power to my XM radio. I cut the plug off the xm power cord and put on two crimp-on connectors. No matter which of the 3 pins I use, I can't get the xm2go to power up. Any ideas?

This is what it looks like with nothing plugged in










and this is what it looks like with my crimp-on connectors attached to two of the pins.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

in_burrito said:


> I'm trying to use the 3-pin plug that is for the smoker's package to get power to my XM radio. I cut the plug off the xm power cord and put on two crimp-on connectors. No matter which of the 3 pins I use, I can't get the xm2go to power up. Any ideas?
> 
> This is what it looks like with nothing plugged in
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be an ass but you may want to get a wire tester and check the pins to figure out which one is providing the acc power. Connect the tester to a ground (bare metal) turn your ignittion to the acc position and test each of the plug. when you find one that lights up turn the ignition off and retest to make sure it doesn't light up and that is you acc pin. To figure out ground connect wire tester to acc pin turn ignition off and test the other pins if it lights up then that is your ground(-) pin.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

I know I'm probably going to have to wind up going that route. The thing is that I've tried every possible combination and none of them have worked. There's only 6 possible combinations.

1A
2B
3

1A
2
3B

1
2A
3B

1B
2A
3

1B
2
3A

1
2B
3A


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I did same. I think power was top left and use ground screw in floar for ground. Pull fuse to make sure, 1 is hot for ilumination. Think its largest wire just make sure. Dont want to make mistake on wiring the way cars are now.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

On the power wire for the XM, which wire would be the postitive and which the ground? One is black and the other is black with a white dashed stripe on it.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

So, now I've got everything figured out, I think, but I keep blowing the 20A fuse. I don't understand why the XM can run off of the outlet in the armrest with a 20A fuse, but can't run off of the hardwired solution with the same size fuse. I guess I'm off ot Pep Boys to stock up on fuses.


----------

